# Contest #47 Sybil.....VOTE here!



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Voting ends January 2nd, 2008 12 midnight Pacific time. 

*Entry 1~*









-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Entry 2~*









-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Entry 3~*









-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Entry 4~*









-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Entry 5~*









-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

This was another tough decision!


----------



## felis (Feb 25, 2005)

Hooooray, we have the first winner in 2008!!!
Congratulations Kate!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Yes, congratulations! You had some tough competition, Kate!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

AWESOME!!!

Great graphic....


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Congratulations, Kate!       

Our First 2008 Graphics Contest Winner!


----------



## Gypsy Girl (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks so much guys.  I had really great competition. Now I'm off to find the subject for the next contest!


----------

